# chin acne & sisal scratching post



## sva (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,
One of my two cats developed very bad chin acne last spring; after antibiotics and ointment from the vet, and after getting rid of his plastic dishes, he got better, and over the summer, while we were away in the country, he got completely better.

We got home, and a month later, he developed it again. I looked around the apartment to see what on earth could be causing it (he had the same dishes in the country as here), and hit upon his sisal scratching post. It's one of the rounded things that sits on the floor. I put catnip on it, and he digs in with claws and then licks the sisal. Tonight, I put it out for him and watched, and saw that he rubbed his face right against it.

Could this be the cause of the irritation? I bet it is. Of course I have now taken it away, and will hope that his medication will heal his chin.

So I am asking: have others determined this as a cause? And I also just wanted to share the idea that this may be the cause, in case it helps anyone.
Thanks!
sva


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I've never heard of a cat being allergic to sisal. Good thing, too, my house is full of it, from cat trees to scratching posts.

I think in some cases here on CF, the chin acne has been traced back to plastic dishes cats eat from.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, I've heard that cats can be allergic to plastic, so it's best to use stainless steel bowls/feeding utensils etc. Never heard that cats can to allergic to sissal though... (making a mental note for just in case!)


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Probably the licking and rubbing of the sisal is causing the issue, but that's an irritation not an allergy issue.

I wouldn't take scratching poles away, just don't cover them with cat nip anymore


----------

